# Are squeaky toys a no-no?



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was told that you do not give squeaky toys to a SchH prospect pup because it will teach them to have a chewy bite.
Thoughts?


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I just worry about the squeaker thing coming out of the toy and being swallowed. some toys have little objects that make noise. thats what i worry about unless you meant something else.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Grip is both genentic and developed through training. My guys love the Cuz toys and, no, the grips are not chewy on the sleeve.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Lisa,

Thanks for that clarification. I have long suspected it to be a combination of genes and proper training, but I still have that NAGGING doubt that I ruined Janka by giving her squeaky toys! She is very mouthy, but hits hard and fast initially. 

I am at a loss how to fix it. I took advice from a Leerburg video, but no luck ... (


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

In dogs that are gentically chewy, maybe it does cause issues, but IMO I think it is more of a training issue.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

got two that love the cuz toy, one has a good calm grip and the other is a chewy twisting typewriter, I would say training and genetics


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Funny you should post this. I had a discussion about this the other day. We have not started dumbells yet and that's where my concern is with the squeaky toys. Even toys that do not squeak are carried with him trying to squeak them. We will fix this with training but I think the training may be a bit harder because of the squeaky toys. We shall see. Chewing in protection is not an issue.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

tyson was a type writer and he's never had a squeeky toy. there are ways to train to fix that kind of a habbit.


----------

